# Todays ribs (and last nights steak)



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

last nights dinner with Caroline's steak rub!  Good stuff!





and today it's a rack of spares, 1 of bbs...all rubbed down with my
new top secret beta version rib rub.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2006)

Dang Cappy the ribs look good already!!  And the steak speaks for itself!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah I ate one steak, and put too pieces of the garlic cheese bread around the other.  That's a snack for later!

Gotta run down south for a few hours...hope to get the spares on
by 2pm.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah I ate one steak, and put too pieces of the garlic cheese bread around the other.  That's a snack for later!
> 
> Gotta run down south for a few hours...hope to get the spares on
> by 2pm.



Okay, on by 2, dinner served at 7:00! I'm on my way! BTW, don't eat the steak sammie for lunch, 1 rack of ribs that look like that won't be enough for dinner for the both of us, we will need that sammie as an apitizer!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 15, 2006)

Great looking steak Jimmy!!  Is that Caroline's rub they guy from the board?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 15, 2006)

That looks GoooOOOOooood!
 =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

actually I didn't post a pic of the bb's getting de-membraned (sp?)
If you look at the last pic, you'll see 1 rack of spares split down the
middle, and 1 rack of bb's on top.

  Still won't be enough though..My sis from Greensboro is on her way,
and she loves my ribs.  Daughter coming too...she now tells me she is a
full vegetarian, not even chicken.  14 years old,,..sheesh!  Where did I go
wrong?  Putting her word to the test tonight though...I'll wave one of the bb's under her nose with SBR's, her favorite sauce....we'll see.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

Brian, I don't know if you've seen any pics of me, but I don't lose
many fights over food.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks good Cap, are those strips?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Man!  You can get fat just looking at all the great looking food porn around here!!  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## cflatt (Apr 15, 2006)

now I gotta go get some ribs to have for tonight. maybe I'll let them cook under the butt and let those juices drip all over 'em


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah a couple of strips on sale  for 5.99.  I prefer ribeyes, but that's too good of a deal to pass up.

  Home now!  Spares just went on.  will let them go till 3:30 (1 hour from now, then I'll add the bbs.  Cooking over cherry wood, and damn does it smell good!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 15, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Man!  You can get fat just looking at all the great looking food porn around here!!  =P~  =P~  =P~



Well that explains it!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

yeah I thought it was the beer I drink while reading the forum!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

ribs ready for the foil...







 







Getting mighty excited here.  The trimmings were great.
Gonna lessen 2 ingrediants in the rub and increase 2 more.
Mighty mighty gooooood though.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 15, 2006)

Those ribs look great!

While they're in foil... why don't you grab a rake and clean up those damned  leaves? ROFL!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 15, 2006)

Cappy, I'm almost there! Don't start without me. (the ribs not the leaves)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

I find the leaves lend a natural woodiness to the surrounding air, giving the intake more of an ambient authentic traditional flavor.






And I'm lazy.



Thanks for noticing, bastard.


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice! I am going to pull out my leftover ribs and beans. That made me hungry looking at that! :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 15, 2006)

yall thought I was kidding!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 15, 2006)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why I LOVE sirloin!  No fuss, no muss and they're cheap!  

Cappy those ribs look awesome!  If this were October's SOTB I think you'd be on your way to a win brother!!  =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

well over cooked em a bit, but they were dang good.


the bb's





a quick pic just before decimation







spares just before coming off..




and off





along wit some onion bread


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

Rub was the first I've made that I'd compare to the big boys.  A little tweaking and I think I'm on to something.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Man, I wish I could make ribs like that!  =P~  =P~  Awesome!  Got a name for your rub yet?


----------



## Green Hornet (Apr 15, 2006)

Doesn't look over done to me...looks just right, looks like it is falling off the bone!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

The spares are closer to perfect...glistening after resting under a foil tent for about 20 minutes.  Still a little overdone, but the best I can do with my 14 year old and her favorite aunt fighting in the back ground.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Overdone??  They look perfect in my book!  =P~


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

Not overdone for most folks, but each and every q I do, I try to reach perfection.  It's never happened, and probably never will, considering
my laziness and choice of beverages   , but I've come close  before, and ribs seem to come easy for me.

  Indeed, the bb's had bones fall out, and the spares had one fall
out while transferring to the platter.  That's too close to overdone,
I don't want someone pulling a bone out clean, nor do I want someone
getting a bone to their mouth and the meat falls in their lap.

  These were close.  The spares were closer, but a little over done.
That said, the meat was freaking delicious!!!!!!!! =D>


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

I wouldn't want them falling off in my or someone elses lap either but damn! They look great! 

 8-[ Didn't I read something about taste-o-vision recently on ?NN?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

Man those ribs look good. A vega what? Hopefully it’s just a faze she’s going thru…. If man wasn’t bent to eat meat why did God put those nice little handles on Ribs?  Food porn is right.  You guys are worse than the food network. My wife can always tell which show I watched because that’s what ‘s for dinner.  Looks like it’s going to be all BBQ all the time…………..My bacon is starting to come back from area 51.. Time to open another can of food coloring for the Jack.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2006)

alas, the daughter turned up her nose.  

 :-(  :-(  :-(  :-( 

oh well, more for me!!!! =D>  8-[


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

I think a great pic would be of Jim chomping down on a rib with his daughter turning her nose up.      I hope she changes her mind too. God gave us incisors for a reason!  =P~


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does she realize how many defenseless vegetables are killed in the prime of their lives in order to make a salad? Soybeans and Tofu, that stuff looks like plastic. I get the he-be-ge-bes (sp) just thinking about that. You might want to look into one of those deprogrammers for cult members. On another topic this may seem like a stupid question but you do know what instacure 1 is right? and the difference between Canadian and Pea meal bacon?


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 16, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> The spares are closer to perfect...glistening after resting under a foil tent for about 20 minutes.  Still a little overdone, but the best I can do with my 14 year old and her favorite aunt fighting in the back ground.
> 
> Cappy those looked great to me YOU IS THE MAN, see ya sometime friday morning when I get to the site for Smoke.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> alas, the daughter turned up her nose.
> 
> :-(  :-(  :-(  :-(
> 
> oh well, more for me!!!! =D>  8-[



She is just being a typical teenager! The ribs looked great Cappy!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2006)

I dunno Jim...the ribs looked really good to me!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree, man those look great and I'm sure tasted even better!  Jim's like me, his worst critic!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2006)

How can we both be my worst critic?   :grin: 

Anway, I'm vac-ing some spares to bring to SOTB so
I can get some expert opinions on the flavor.  Larry,
try to get there before Walter does!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> How can we both be my worst critic?   :grin:
> 
> Anway, I'm vac-ing some spares to bring to SOTB so
> I can get some expert opinions on the flavor.  Larry,
> try to get there before Walter does!



I meant to say "we're our own worst critic"!   :grin: 

I think I'm gonna be there first thing Friday mowning!  I'll be looking forward to Cappy's soon to be famous ribs for breakfast!  Of course along with our favorite breakfast cereal, 'Miller Lite'!  8-[


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1jv00ufl]How can we both be my worst critic?   :grin:
> 
> Anway, I'm vac-ing some spares to bring to SOTB so
> I can get some expert opinions on the flavor.  Larry,
> try to get there before Walter does!



I meant to say "we're our own worst critic"!   :grin: 

I think I'm gonna be there first thing Friday mowning!  I'll be looking forward to Cappy's soon to be famous ribs for breakfast!  Of course along with our favorite breakfast cereal, 'Miller Lite'!  8-[[/quote:1jv00ufl]

So much for the SB diet!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1kqcwirt][quote="Captain Morgan":1kqcwirt]How can we both be my worst critic?   :grin:
> 
> Anway, I'm vac-ing some spares to bring to SOTB so
> I can get some expert opinions on the flavor.  Larry,
> try to get there before Walter does!



I meant to say "we're our own worst critic"!   :grin: 

I think I'm gonna be there first thing Friday mowning!  I'll be looking forward to Cappy's soon to be famous ribs for breakfast!  Of course along with our favorite breakfast cereal, 'Miller Lite'!  8-[[/quote:1kqcwirt]

So much for the SB diet![/quote:1kqcwirt]

Nick that's a long forgotten thought.  I've just got to accept I'm fat and live with it!


----------



## Finney (Apr 17, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":i70jyqjz][quote="Larry Wolfe":i70jyqjz][quote="Captain Morgan":i70jyqjz]How can we both be my worst critic?   :grin:
> 
> Anway, I'm vac-ing some spares to bring to SOTB so
> I can get some expert opinions on the flavor.  Larry,
> try to get there before Walter does!



I meant to say "we're our own worst critic"!   :grin: 

I think I'm gonna be there first thing Friday mowning!  I'll be looking forward to Cappy's soon to be famous ribs for breakfast!  Of course along with our favorite breakfast cereal, 'Miller Lite'!  8-[[/quote:i70jyqjz]

So much for the SB diet![/quote:i70jyqjz]

Nick that's a long forgotten thought.  I've just got to accept I'm fat and live with it![/quote:i70jyqjz]
I hate fat people.   LOL  _just kidding_
*calm down already*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey Larry, its guys like us that keep the jeans companies in business!


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 17, 2006)

So much for the SB diet![/quote]
I hate fat people.   LOL  _just kidding_
*calm down already*[/quote]

Hey us fat boys out number ya 10 to one , its our world, LOL!!
See yall soon !!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

I am closely guarding the steak rub...I really like that stuff.  Company gets Montreal seasoning. lol

  I'm using the poultry rub next week at a catering gig for some beer can
chickens.  The clients are Harley riders down for Harley week.  Great folks who ride 25 thousand dollar bikes down and let loose for a week.
This will be my third time for this group.  Anyway, they come from all over, and I'll get responses from them.  I think it's perfect for chicken.
I'm doing a test run with thighs this week.  Might not be sweet enough for me on pork, but I love herb/spice mixture on chicken.  Even tastes good
on finger.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I am closely guarding the steak rub...I really like that stuff.  Company gets Montreal seasoning. lol
> 
> I'm using the poultry rub next week at a catering gig for some beer can
> chickens.  The clients are Harley riders down for Harley week.  Great folks who ride 25 thousand dollar bikes down and let loose for a week.
> ...



I've never eaten finger, but I'll make sure I buy some Caroline's Rub before I do though!  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2006)

Your fingers have butt rust on em.  Use someone else's.


----------

